# Tomorrow is today



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Good evening !

I beg to submit this track to your listening ears  Waiting for your comments...

Tomorrow is today


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Yoshed said:


> Good evening !
> 
> I beg to submit this track to your listening ears  Waiting for your comments...
> 
> Tomorrow is today


Soundtrack, or what?


----------



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Soundtrack, or what?


Soundtrack of course


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Yoshed said:


> Soundtrack of course


Some things are better to know before commenting , sounds very good .( as being sound track)
I always admire people who can make such things.


----------

